# Thieves steal pythons and a croc



## News Bot (Dec 7, 2011)

Daring thieves slink off with reptiles from an Adelaide pet store 











*Published On:* 07-Dec-11 02:46 PM
*Source:* By Sarah Malik via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Dec 7, 2011)

Once again our animals are linked to drugs and crime.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr. Sant should be muffled by WWF for making such comments. Not only he has no idea (GTPs worth lot of money overseas?) about wildlife trade but he is not doing anyone favor with his stupid links to drugs and underworld. 
There is a fat chance that the thieves were kids, now scratching their heads what to do with the loot.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Dec 7, 2011)

Gtp's are cheaper overseas than here for one and I would love to see how someone would smuggle out a 2 year old croc, anyways I am sure the alleged drug trade would have exotics in their collection rather than pythons.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 7, 2011)

A .6 meter crock being exported overseas? Good luck sneaking that through customs


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Dec 7, 2011)

Given the publicity their story is getting no reputable seller would (or should) take them. How do you sneak a .6 m croc out of the country anyway????


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 7, 2011)

sagara_cp_2006 said:


> How do you sneak a .6 m croc out of the country anyway????



Easy! Let him snap up the beagle dog at the airport, scare the ****e out of the officers, walk onto the plane and show your croc to the crew - similar effect. 
You'll get charged with terrorism but not with wildlife trafficking.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is obviously the story i just watched on the news.......the scales & tails store? Very sad, why cant people just get a god damn job & pay for their own things, rather then steal someone elses!


----------

